# Sweet bookshelf speakers



## a-minus (May 7, 2013)

Found these while skimming through craigslist, and wanted to share them somewhere they'd be appreciated. Wish I needed a good set of bookshelf speakers and had $700 to spare.

Sonus Faber Concertino Walnut bookshelf speakers

What a gorgeous set of speakers.


----------



## JuiceMan88 (Jun 13, 2012)

Sexy!


----------



## otis857 (Feb 12, 2008)

a-minus said:


> Found these while skimming through craigslist, and wanted to share them somewhere they'd be appreciated. Wish I needed a good set of bookshelf speakers and had $700 to spare.
> 
> Sonus Faber Concertino Walnut bookshelf speakers
> 
> What a gorgeous set of speakers.


Sweet! I had a friend that worked in a High end "audio salon"  (la tee freakin da) and they sold Sonus Faber speakers. They had one of THE best sound stages of any speaker line they sold. Wide, deep, and pinpoint instrument placement in the stage. The model I heard was Concerto (as I recall), gorgeous looking and super impressive sound, and around $10K back then. Although they were hooked up to Martin Logan mega buck gear too.

Lottery winning pipe dream for me


----------



## a-minus (May 7, 2013)

I would love to hear a set of them. But I just can't get over how good they look.


----------



## eisnerracing (Sep 14, 2010)

Working for hi fi buys for years I fell in love 
With Sonus faber - really amazing for a simple design ! 
And craftmenship is so pretty 
Key with these is a clean amp and high end 
Audio cables like kimber or audio quest 
It's odd but this is the first time I played with 
Speakers wire and these speakers you can hear
The differance in quality cables to another 

Enjoy them


----------

